# SEL Premium Radio software glitch after Remote Start.



## truckasaurus1 (Jun 23, 2015)

I've already discovered a software gremlin in our new SEL premium. When I remote start the car and then get in and drive off (without shutting down and restarting the car) the stereo freezes on the first page of the presets and you cannot switch to other pages of presets or change from FM to AM or SXM. Turning off the car (completely) and re-starting (you have to wait for the radio to completely shut down, essentially "re-booting" the radio) causes it to go back to normal.

Would appreciate if others with SEL Premium trim would attempt to try and replicate before i drag it to the dealer... Mainly because it's likely a software glitch that they wont fix unless several of us make them aware of it.

Thx!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

truckasaurus1 said:


> I've already discovered a software gremlin in our new SEL premium. When I remote start the car and then get in and drive off (without shutting down and restarting the car) the stereo freezes on the first page of the presets and you cannot switch to other pages of presets or change from FM to AM or SXM. Turning off the car (completely) and re-starting (you have to wait for the radio to completely shut down, essentially "re-booting" the radio) causes it to go back to normal.
> 
> Would appreciate if others with SEL Premium trim would attempt to try and replicate before i drag it to the dealer... Mainly because it's likely a software glitch that they wont fix unless several of us make them aware of it.
> 
> Thx!


I am curious about this. Others please chime in!


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I tried this in my SEL Premium today and don't see the same issue.
I was using satellite radio, turned the car off, locked the doors, then activated the auto start. I got back in the car, foot on the brake, and hit the start button. I was immediately able to change the preset pages. Does that sound like a procedure that would have triggered your issue?

This may be painful (depending on how much customizing you've done), but have you tried reseting the vehicle to the default setting in the entertainment system to see if the bug goes away?


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*how remote start works?*

To OP, doesn't car shut the engine when you get in and put foot on the break? How does it work when you remote start the car and then want to drive off?


----------



## truckasaurus1 (Jun 23, 2015)

not_so_furious said:


> I tried this in my SEL Premium today and don't see the same issue.
> I was using satellite radio, turned the car off, locked the doors, then activated the auto start. I got back in the car, foot on the brake, and hit the start button. I was immediately able to change the preset pages. Does that sound like a procedure that would have triggered your issue?
> 
> This may be painful (depending on how much customizing you've done), but have you tried reseting the vehicle to the default setting in the entertainment system to see if the bug goes away?


Only thing that might be different would be if you did it from a cold start. Sounds like you're running the car, then you turn it off and try to repeat the procedure. I think to properly test it, you'd have to have the car off and locked long enough for the radio unit to shut down to the point where it needs to completely "reboot" but under the remote start circumstances. I know that to get it to work properly, i have to shut it down long enough to make it reboot. I think the problem lies in the limited mode that the car operates in when you remote start it. When you put your foot on the brake and push the button (to activate normal mode) the radio isn't switching back to normal mode... or something like that.


----------



## truckasaurus1 (Jun 23, 2015)

vwatlasusa said:


> To OP, doesn't car shut the engine when you get in and put foot on the break? How does it work when you remote start the car and then want to drive off?


No, when you get in the car, put your foot on the brake, and push the button, the car goes into "normal" driving mode (it doesn't shut off). Apparently, older VW implementations of remote start required you to restart when you got in, but the dealer explained to me that starting with this car, they've made it work like other cars, that being you can remote start, get in and drive away without restarting.

Except in my case, the radio stays in some odd mode where i can't switch presets or change from FM to AM or SXM.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

truckasaurus1 said:


> Only thing that might be different would be if you did it from a cold start.


I left the car locked all night, remote started it in the morning. My radio still isn't locking up like yours. Something is different about the way your system is behaving. Have you tried it not from a cold start (just to see if the radio needs a "full" shutdown to get into the mode that's causing you problems)?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

truckasaurus1 said:


> No, when you get in the car, put your foot on the brake, and push the button, the car goes into "normal" driving mode (it doesn't shut off). Apparently, older VW implementations of remote start required you to restart when you got in, but the dealer explained to me that starting with this car, they've made it work like other cars, that being you can remote start, get in and drive away without restarting.
> 
> Except in my case, the radio stays in some odd mode where i can't switch presets or change from FM to AM or SXM.


This is a win for VW. My 2012 VR6 Passat was the first german car built with factory remote start (because it was US built-remember that it is illegal in EU to leave a vehicle idling therefore no remote start, they use diesel aux heaters instead). 

It drove me nuts that the remote start would cut out upon unlocking the door. For me it made the feature worthless. On the atlas, they finally got that kink worked out.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....they use diesel aux heaters instead.....It drove me nuts that the remote start would cut out upon unlocking the door. For me it made the feature worthless. On the atlas, they finally got that kink worked out.


Folks in the EU are not as fragile as in the USA....they can survive getting in an unheated vehicle. Yeah, starting the vehicle once you get in would be a real chore.....


----------



## Mykey (Nov 21, 2017)

I saw mine the other day say “87.7” in the radio station, even though I was listening to another station. I was able to change stations and it came through the speakers fine, but the display still said 87.7. 

This was after using the remote start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Mykey said:


> I saw mine the other day say “87.7” in the radio station, even though I was listening to another station. I was able to change stations and it came through the speakers fine, but the display still said 87.7.
> 
> This was after using the remote start.
> 
> ...


Seen this numerous times. An easier way to fix it is to hold down the power button for 10 seconds to force a reset. Do not try and reset to factory settings though while in this state, it will freeze up the head unit. Then even shutting off the car will not fix it, only the power button reset.
This is on an SEL btw, not premium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

I have had that happened. I was able to replicate the issue. Remote start with one key and unlock the door with another key. In this case I remote started the car and wife key unlocked it with keyless entry by touching the door handle.


----------



## can8en (Dec 12, 2017)

*Radio glitch after remote start*

I have experienced this. Had to turn off car and restart for normal radio functionality to return.


----------



## Dukie513 (Dec 13, 2017)

Not an SEL, but I am having an issue with my stereo in my SE. I notice it the most after remote start, but I don't think that is the only time it happens. 

My symptoms are generally audio related for CarPlay. Some of the time when I start my car and plug in my phone, there is no audio or audio controls in CarPlay. Most of the time I can 'fix' the problem by switching to Radio and then back to CarPlay, but sometimes I need to restart the headunit or unplug and plug my phone back in. 

Does anyone else have this happen?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Yul-Sav said:


> I have had that happened. I was able to replicate the issue. Remote start with one key and unlock the door with another key. In this case I remote started the car and wife key unlocked it with keyless entry by touching the door handle.


This is not exclusive to the SEL-P Atlas. It is with the Tiguan SEL-P as well. That is why every time I am the one driving, I tell my wife to not unlock/touch the door (she has her key in her bag) since almost every time this will happen. This glitch has allowed me to practice to be consistently chivalrous when I drive her car


----------



## Ray T (Jan 1, 2018)

truckasaurus1 said:


> I've already discovered a software gremlin in our new SEL premium. When I remote start the car and then get in and drive off (without shutting down and restarting the car) the stereo freezes on the first page of the presets and you cannot switch to other pages of presets or change from FM to AM or SXM. Turning off the car (completely) and re-starting (you have to wait for the radio to completely shut down, essentially "re-booting" the radio) causes it to go back to normal.
> 
> Would appreciate if others with SEL Premium trim would attempt to try and replicate before I drag it to the dealer... Mainly because it's likely a software glitch that they won't fix unless several of us make them aware of it.
> 
> Thx!


Did you ever find a solution to this problem? We have an SEL-Premium as well and I've noticed this a few times now. The radio seems to be hung up on 87.something and won't let me change to Sirus. It seems to fix it'self by the time I'm ready to drive home from work though. 

If I change to a different driver it will also fix itself. It only seems to affect the initial driver.


----------



## PakaAtlas (Nov 8, 2017)

i had this same issue. The dealership is investigating the issue. They did say to disable the HD radio feature to see if this helps. So far it hasn't happened again. Saying that i found this issue when remote starting in weather getting close to 2C. Now that it is on average -10C i can't say if it is temperature related.

I have an Execline 4 motion canadian model. 

Let me know if disabling the HD radio option changes anything.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

SEL + remote start = same garbage you guys are dealing with. Although it doesn't happen every time.

Just came to post this... It happened a few weeks ago and I brushed it off.

It did it again this weekend and again today.

Haven't been to the dealer nor hooked it up to my VCDS.



My solution: Push in both knobs until the unit resets, everything comes back good as new.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Yul-Sav said:


> I have had that happened. I was able to replicate the issue. Remote start with one key and unlock the door with another key. In this case I remote started the car and wife key unlocked it with keyless entry by touching the door handle.


Hmmm... good catch. I'll have to test this out on ours. Although, how does it differentiate which key is unlocking if we both walk up to the car at the same time?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NoDubJustYet said:


> .....how does it differentiate which key is unlocking if we both walk up to the car at the same time?


the first one to connect to the vehicle.


----------



## KurSELPremium (Dec 18, 2017)

*Remote Start Radio glitch - me too*

This has happened to me twice, Remote start and drive. 

But I think it has only happened if my wife started the car using her Key/FOB before I used mine. But that does not always cause the problem, sometime it's OK.

When it happens, the screen does not show the preset station Logos, some stations are "empty". The station frequency displayed on top is fixed at 87.7.

If I select a station, it plays the selected station, displays the Station name, but the station frequency stays fixed at 87.7. For example if I select the 4th preset button (101.5), the radio will play 101.5 but the display stays at 87.7 FM

(SEL Premium)


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

This happens on my SEL non premium often as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Happens to me too. I already had to have the head unit replaced once for a different bug. Other software issues too.


----------



## PakaAtlas (Nov 8, 2017)

*turn off the HD radio feature.*

i had this same problem. I worked with the dealership providing videos and tracking the times that it happened.

They suggested to turn off the HD radio feature in the settings. i have not had the issue in the last month. was happening at least 2 times per week for 2 months.


I visited the dealership recently and the service manager stated that the other 2 people having problems are ok as well.

Try it and let the group know.

Paul.


----------



## rdenis (Jan 18, 2018)

Same issue with Execline this morning so I reset the radio by turning off car fully and waiting for radio to shut down. Restarted car (not remotely) and voila, everything works again.


----------



## vruiz (Apr 9, 2019)

*Any permanent fix?*

We bought a 2018 Atlas SEL Premium in December, we noticed this issue about a week after. The radio glitches and our personalized account settings are also resetting like the bass, subwoofer settings. Has there been a permanent fix for this? We have been back and forth to the dealership since January and the dealership has no idea what the issue is. I know this thread is more than a year old but I'm hoping something has been figured out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vondutch (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone have an update for this glitch?

It only happens on ours when switching drivers, and it's not a huge deal resetting the head unit, but what is annoying is it resets all my custom SOUND level settings


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

Same issue here. Car is at dealer now and they said they did a live diagnostic with VW, who instructed them to change the software to a different version. This is after they replaced the module controlling the infotainment system, and the issue was still present.

The dealer said VW is aware of the problem in multiple vehicles and is not certain of the exact fix yet.

Will get the car back tomorrow and see if it’s still acting up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vondutch said:


> Anyone have an update for this glitch?
> 
> It only happens on ours when switching drivers, and it's not a huge deal resetting the head unit, but what is annoying is it resets all my custom SOUND level settings


Same issue but only when switching drivers and using the remote start. If I remote start the car, and get in to drive without letting the remote run its course, the the headunit will default into that 87.7 and all my saved settings will default to factory. I usually get the pop up set up wizard message. What I ended up doing is when I remote start it, I let it run its course (about 12 minutes i believe). Then I go in normally and just start the car and drive off. Settings preserved . When preparing the boys, that 12 minutes is rather quick anyways.


----------



## Atlasgvw (Jan 1, 2020)

*VW does not care or needs to hire new programmers*

Been having same issues since buying our 2018 excec line (Canadian model)13 months ago. Only happens when using remote start.Either remote with with different fob and getting in or same fob.Has been in at least 5 or 6 times. So far dealer has done resets, replaced head unit, reprogrammed key fobs ,2nd last time dealer talked to VW tech and was told to reprogram some modules and that would fix it, which it did not. Last time I brought it in,which was a few days ago, I suggested changing the remote start, seeing they've done everything but that. Went back to pick it up and was told VW told them they do not have a fix. So, my thoughts are they will never will have a fix seeing this has been going on since the first 2017's came out, and it's still happening on th 2019's. It really annoyed me the last time it did it because we had a 3 hour drive home with nothing to listen to because it would not let us select satellite radio. Called VW customer support to complain about the issue. Did not get much from them . Was told they would make note and pass it on. While on the phone I asked for them to send me a new owners manual because pages are falling out of the one in the atlas. Was told I had to pay for an extra one. Told them I did not want an extra one, just to replace the one falling apart at the binding. Would not budge on wanting me to paying for it. So I told them if this is how they are going to treat a customer over a book, how can I trust them over issues with the atlas in the future, so make sure the money you got from me last, because this will be our first and last vehical from them.


----------



## Saffron1979 (Jan 3, 2020)

2019 Atlas SE with Tech, bought October 1, 2019. 2 weeks after driving off the lot I started having the 87.7 radio lockout issue after using my factory remote start. Took it to the dealer while in lockout mode, they contacted vw tech line and were told to run a vehicle software update. Another 2 weeks the problem started happening again only this time the heat was affected as well as the radio. Made another appointment at a different dealer who also contacted vw tech line and was told once again to run a vehicle software update and they would send tools to do so. Since the cars return to me it continues to happen. Contacted vw customer care and was told to make an appointment at the dealer once more to address the issue. Today was my appointment and lucky me the car decided to run in lockout mode. I had the technician sit in the car and take video and pictures of the issue and run diagnostics while in this state. Vw tech lines response to the dealer today was it is “normal” with directions saying to turn off the car, lock and unlock it again. This is not a normal issue, it happens sporadically and disables my ability to use my features and settings. Has anyone been successful in getting any kind of resolution?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Nope, still see this at least once a week. It’s really irritating and no one seems to care at the dealer service dept


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

not a permanent solution but a band aid, at least for my issue. I just let the remote start period to run its course before I enter the car. Again, this is only when there is a switch with the driver profiles (i.e. between my wife and I). If my wife has been driving it more than 1 time consecutively and she uses the remote start and enters the car before the remote start period run its course, then no issue with the 87.7 radio settings, etc.


----------



## Tarer (Jan 9, 2020)

*Same issue*

Same issue. Been back to the dealer a number of times. They replaced the infotainment center and reloaded the software at least 6 times no change. Has told me to contact VW Canada. Talked to customer service half a dozen times, no satisfaction there. Was told I'd receive a call back from management, no call. Been trying to contact head office but no success yet.


----------



## Atlasgvw (Jan 1, 2020)

Tarer said:


> Same issue. Been back to the dealer a number of times. They replaced the infotainment center and reloaded the software at least 6 times no change. Has told me to contact VW Canada. Talked to customer service half a dozen times, no satisfaction there. Was told I'd receive a call back from management, no call. Been trying to contact head office but no success yet.


Anyone get back to you from VW Canada yet.


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Super frustrating and probably the simplest software fix needed.

I’ve just completely disabled the personalization for now because of it and other little glitches.

Do miss it automatically having the seat moved for me though based on the specific key. Which is really the only personalization that we have between our profiles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*5F Module Softwaare Update*

I’ve had the same issue with the 87.7 sticking on the radio (2018 SEL-P) along with random “Park Pilot Not Available” as I am going down the road.
This week the vehicle went in for this and the sunroof drain recall (which had debris and water on one side). 
The tech “updated the 5F module software from 0842 to 0876 per 91-19-03TSB”.
So far after (only) 8 remote starts, no problems.


----------



## mrl14 (Jan 27, 2020)

So I have a 2019 comfortline in Canada. I noticed this lock issue with the radio after I created 2 profiles. If I choose the 2nd profile and then next startup I go back and choose the main profile or change profiles mid way through, the radio locks to 87.7. I can change with the dial but I cannot use xm or am. 

I haven’t taken it in yet and I have t paid attention if it was remote starter related but I just don’t touch profiles anymore and just have to deal with listening to my wife’s stations 😉

I did record the issue though.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Chris4789 said:


> I’ve had the same issue with the 87.7 sticking on the radio (2018 SEL-P) along with random “Park Pilot Not Available” as I am going down the road.
> This week the vehicle went in for this and the sunroof drain recall (which had debris and water on one side).
> The tech “updated the 5F module software from 0842 to 0876 per 91-19-03TSB”.
> So far after (only) 8 remote starts, no problems.


Interesting. Is this update something that us with the cable can do or it is something dealer can only do? Also, is your issue happening with your own fob/profile or only when there is a switch in the fob/profile with the remote start? 

The whole 87.7 station issue on ours is only when I use my FOB (after a week long of my wife using the car with her FOB and profile) to remote start and get in the car and push the start key before the run time of the remote start (apprx 12 min) completes. Otherwise, if my wife or I consistently have been using the car (i.e. on the next remote start process after that initial switch of FOB/Profile) it doesn't happen until the next switch occurs and process is repeated as I described.


----------



## Atlasgvw (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone ever get this fixed or heard back from VW,


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I still have the issue! I would love to hear a success story here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LG_1974 (Dec 29, 2020)

truckasaurus1 said:


> I've already discovered a software gremlin in our new SEL premium. When I remote start the car and then get in and drive off (without shutting down and restarting the car) the stereo freezes on the first page of the presets and you cannot switch to other pages of presets or change from FM to AM or SXM. Turning off the car (completely) and re-starting (you have to wait for the radio to completely shut down, essentially "re-booting" the radio) causes it to go back to normal.
> 
> Would appreciate if others with SEL Premium trim would attempt to try and replicate before i drag it to the dealer... Mainly because it's likely a software glitch that they wont fix unless several of us make them aware of it.
> 
> Thx!


My new Tiguan SEL is having the same exact issue. It doesn't do it every single time I use remote start but it does do it enough to drive me a little crazy. Sometimes the shutdown doesn't work and I have to just not use Sirius until I drive for a while and shut down.


----------



## runjdm (Jan 28, 2021)

Having the same issues on my 20 Tiguan SEL Premium. Every single time I use my remote start it locks me out to the 87.7 FM station. I can connect to Apple CarPlay. The only workaround has been me shutting down the car, walking away, and coming back after ~10 minutes. Funny this is how the Audi etron folks solved their charging issues... 

I'm ~3,000 miles due until my first service, I have a video of the issue, and plan to see if they have a fix.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have this happen intermittently. You don’t have to shut the car down; if you press and hold the radio power button it will reboot. That fixes the problem every time without having to shut the car down or get stuck listening to 87.7 lol.


----------



## NW_GTI (Aug 26, 2015)

Known issue on all models with ACC. Turn off cruise control before engine shutdown. That seems to fix the issue. Awaiting software update.


----------



## vondutch (Feb 8, 2010)

NW_GTI said:


> Known issue on all models with ACC. Turn off cruise control before engine shutdown. That seems to fix the issue. Awaiting software update.


Wild fix!

So, I brought our 2018 Atlas in to address the same issue in late 2021, and they said the issue was we had the 2 FOBS assigned to the same profile.

That was not the case, and when I returned home, I could repeat the issue : /
So, back to the dealer. Very frustrating!


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Holding breath on the software update that will never come. VW customer service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppeloq (3 d ago)

KurSELPremium said:


> *Remote Start Radio glitch - me too* This has happened to me twice, Remote start and drive. But I think it has only happened if my wife started the car using her Key/FOB before I used mine. But that does not always cause the problem, sometime it's OK. When it happens, the screen does not show the preset station Logos, some stations are "empty". The station frequency displayed on top is fixed at 87.7. If I select a station, it plays the selected station, displays the Station name, but the station frequency stays fixed at 87.7. For example if I select the 4th preset button (101.5), the radio will play 101.5 but the display stays at 87.7 FM (SEL Premium)


 Has anyone been successful in getting this issue resolved?


----------



## Natron618 (9 mo ago)

I inquired about the buggy radio head unit when I got my 10K mile service earlier this month. The dealership manager called back after about 5 hours after my inquiry. My guess is he "ran it up the flagpole", as 5 hours is a long time to get a response. He said that the next OTA software update for the radio bugs will go out this month (January, '23)


----------



## ppeloq (3 d ago)

KurSELPremium said:


> *Remote Start Radio glitch - me too*
> 
> This has happened to me twice, Remote start and drive.
> 
> ...


Has anyone been successful in getting this


Natron618 said:


> I inquired about the buggy radio head unit when I got my 10K mile service earlier this month. The dealership manager called back after about 5 hours after my inquiry. My guess is he "ran it up the flagpole", as 5 hours is a long time to get a response. He said that the next OTA software update for the radio bugs will go out this month (January, '23)


Thanks for the info


----------

